# Applet direkt aus JavaScript oder ähnlichem aufrufen



## mike (18. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

habe ein Applet, das in einem eigenständigen JFrame-Fenster startet. Nun wollte ich auf einer HTML-Seite durch das Anklicken eines Links/Buttons mein Applet aufrufen. Das Problem dabei ist, ich muss beim Klicken erstmal die HTML-Seite aufrufen, in der der <applet>-Tag steht, die gleich danach überflüssig ist, weil ja Applet in einem eigenen JFrame startet. 

Also, meine Frage ist, ob es möglich ist, das Applet direkt durch JavaScript, Action-Forms oder sonst was starten zu können, ohne die HTML-Seite mit dem <applet>-Tag laden zu müssen. Wäre auch für andere Vorschläge dankbar, wie man diese Aufgabe lösen könnte,z.B. die HTML-Seite nach dem Laden des Applets sofort zu eliminieren, natürlich so, dass das Applet dann weiterläuft oder sonst was:?: 

P.S.: das Applet braucht keine Parameter, vielleicht vereinfacht es das ganze :roll: . Bisher habe ich es so gestartet: 
	
	
	
	





```
<applet code=myarchive.MyApplet.class archive=myarchive.jar width=1 height=1>
```

gruß mike


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Dez 2004)

Suchst du was in der Art? :

```
<HTML>
<Head>
<Title>TestApp-Applet</Title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function showApp()
{
  document.write ('<Applet Code="TestApp.class" Width=0 Height=0></Applet>');
}
</script>
</Head>
<Body>
<input type="button" value="Frame zeigen" onClick="showApp()"/>
</Body>
</HTML>
```


----------



## mike (18. Dez 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Suchst du was in der Art?



Ja, das wäre eine Lösung für mein Problem, allerdings klappt das noch nicht ganz. Wenn ich auf den Button klicke, wird aus irgendwelchem Grund kein Applet geladen (der <applet>-Tag ist schon richtig,habs überprüft). Es wird auch kein Applet.notLoaded oder so angezeigt,also kein Fehler beim Finden des Applets.  Woran könnte das liegen?

mike[/code]


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Dez 2004)

Ich hab halt Breite und Höhe auf 0 gesetzt, weil ich gedacht hab, das ist eh nur ein Frame.


----------



## mike (18. Dez 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab halt Breite und Höhe auf 0 gesetzt, weil ich gedacht hab, das ist eh nur ein Frame.


Daran liegt das nicht, habe auch andere Werte von width/height ausprobiert


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Dez 2004)

```
document.write ('<applet code="myarchive.MyApplet.class" archive="myarchive.jar" width="1" height="1"></Applet>');
```
Tut nicht? Aber ohne das Javascript geht es?


----------



## mike (18. Dez 2004)

Ich glaube ich habs hingekriegt, und zwar so:
	
	
	
	





```
document.open();
 document.write ('<applet code="myarchive.MyApplet.class" archive="myarchive.jar" width="0" height="0"></applet>');
 document.close();
```

Danke für deine Hilfe Illuvatar

Gruß mike


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Dez 2004)

Dann isses ja gut. Auch wenn das mich wundert, bei mir ging meins ???:L


----------

